# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  SuperFun Resort

## NOLAnmr

FYI - This trip was 11/2010

As SuperFun was a brand new resort, we had our eyes on the reviews and forum anticipating our trip. I would get nervous of the negative reviews and be re-assured by the positives. The manager, Lance Parrish and staff, including Nicole Hay, did a great job of answering my questions before our trip and accomodating any requests we had. Thank You! I had to remind myself that we'll be in Jamaica and to not worry, that's what I suggest. 

All of the staff at all of the bars, restaurants, guest services, sports equipment, etc... were absolutely the best part of the resort and made our stay the best it could be. Everyone will bend over backwards for you if you keep a good attitude. 

I thought the food at the specialty restaurants was good as well as the mongolian stir fry. The buffet had ok options but is only open 2 nights a week anyway. I have had better food but was satisfied and never went hungry. The drinks were great everywhere, of course. 

All of the pools were immaculate and clean. All of the jacuzzis were hot and worked great. The slide was fun to do. The beach is not the best if you enjoy getting into ocean water. There is seaweed but there are good spots to get in. If it's just laying out in the sun that's your thing? Then all is good as the loungers are plentiful for this. 

The grounds were always clean and looked great. The room was clean and was great with the jacuzzi tub. If you look hard enough, you will find some chipped paint or so at some places on the grounds and room but it didn't bother me in the least. 

We were mostly hanging around by ourselves so we didn't participate in the activities but I always saw the crew holding some during the day. The night band was really good. Occupancy was not really high so the 1 night we peeked into the nightclub, there was only 1 person in there. It was always going with the music bumpin really loud and it looked great with lights and all. Like I said I only looked in there 1 night and it was rather early too. I'm sure with higher occupancy it gets better. 

We did go out at night to a party at The Ultimate Jerk Centre that was cool and we took a day trip to 9 Mile and Mystic Mt for some zip-lining and bobsledding which was awesome. 

The glass bottom boat was cool to get out in the water. We did get a massage that was AWESOME. 

All in all, the place is good. You have food, drinks, great grounds, beach , pools and an awesome staff. Of course there are better quality All-Inclusives for a higher price. If you expect 5 star accomodations spend the money for another place. If you are budget-minded, stay here and expect top-notch service.

Here are the links to photos from that trip:

https://picasaweb.google.com/1133615...0488/20101126#

https://picasaweb.google.com/1133615...0488/20101128#

https://picasaweb.google.com/1133615...0488/20101129#

https://picasaweb.google.com/1133615...0488/20101201#

https://picasaweb.google.com/1133615...0488/20101202#

----------


## sammyb

Love your recap and photos.  Where did you do the zipline?

----------


## NOLAnmr

That was at Mystic Mountain in Ocho Rios.  They have the sky ride, zip lining and bob sledding.  It was like $135 to do all 3 but worth it to splurge as it was lots of fun.  This resort (SuperFun) is now closed.  It use to be Hedo III before and their rebranding strategy failed.  We only chose it because of a DEEP DISCOUNT for grand opening.  There was nothing wrong with the place, they just wanted too much at regular prices.  We couldn't afford the regular prices.

----------

